# Die Unstimmigkeiten wegen eines nicht bezahlten Artikels wurden beigelegt



## polomeque

Die Unstimmigkeiten wegen eines nicht bezahlten Artikels wurden aus folgendem Grund beigelegt: Wir konnten uns einvernehmlich darauf einigen, die Transaktion abzuschließen.

Necesitaría que me tradujeran esto pues no se alemán. Gracias


----------



## jester.

polomeque said:


> Die Unstimmigkeiten wegen eines nicht bezahlten Artikels wurden aus folgendem Grund beigelegt: Wir konnten uns einvernehmlich darauf einigen, die Transaktion abzuschließen.
> 
> Necesitaría que me tradujeran esto pues no se alemán. Gracias


Significa más o menos literalmente: _Se ha puesto fin a la pelea por un artículo no pagado por la razón siguiente: De acuerdo común hemos terminado la transacción.
_


----------



## elroy

Algunas sugerencias: 





jester. said:


> _Se ha puesto fin a la pelea a los desacuerdos causados por un artículo no pagado, por la razón siguiente: __Pudimos ponernos de acuerdo en terminar la transacción._


----------



## jester.

Gracias, elroy. Me parece que tu versión es mejor que la mía.


----------



## heidita

LLegamos de mutuo acuerdo a terminar la transacción.


----------



## polomeque

Gracias por todo


----------

